# Sticky  How to Mark a Topic [Solved] on TSF's New Forum



## britechguy

At the time of this writing, there is no "Mark Solved" button or function.

Use the triple dot menu at the very top of the topic, which is only visible to the Original Poster (OP) that started a topic:












And, once activated, choose _*Edit thread*_.

You'll then be presented with a dialog to edit your Title. Change 'No Prefix' to *[Solved]*:











Finally, activate that _Save_ button to save the change in the topic title.


----------

